# Laser tools



## forcheck (Nov 1, 2005)

I was just about to buy myself the Air grip system from Ryobi at Home depot. My Wife insisted that I wait till it gos on sale after x-mas. Well I got to thinking and figured that she had already gotten it for me. Wrong. She bought me a 4 in 1 laser level as seen on TV for 15 bucks. At first I was skeptical but figured that i'd give it a try. I was right, JUNK. I put a level up to the line that was supposed to be level and No way Jose. Any way, what I really wanted was the air grip assessorie pack which contained a helping hand. I needed this for help putting up long runs of crown molding. Does anyone out there know of any other tool I may want to think about for this application? I plan on doing the whole house with crown and usually I'm by myself. This kit also comes with a laser level and a magnetic tray for 37 bucks


----------



## gman (Nov 21, 2005)

*ryobi laser level*

I brought the ryobi laser level was very dispointed in that it would not stick to the walls. We have spanish lace walls, tried the rubber gasket that came with it , still would not stick. The surface much be smooth. Also would not stick to smooth block. Also it will only hold light items, light wood mouldings notcrown mouldings.


----------



## forcheck (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks gman You saved me 50 bucks


----------



## Laser Level Guy (Sep 14, 2006)

Most of the "DIY" laser levels are just not really up to the job e.g the Ryobi and Black and Decker Bullseye and the other laser levels within this price range.

For a real "tool" rather than a toy you need to check out the professional tool stores, where you should be able to pick up something that will actually work for about double the cost of the toys.

Hope this helps


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

For a truly accurate line, get yourself a snap chaulk and leave the lasers alone. Unless you wanna drop a hundred plus dollars on one.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I also wanted to buy a laser level, until I started reading the small print on just how "good" they are. Some are off 3/8" in 30 feet. Was really surprised they actually stated that on the box.


----------



## laserlady (Nov 8, 2006)

*Good laser levels*

There are some very good laser levels out there with models for homeowners as well as the pros. One of the best brands is Pacific Laser Systems (PLS). PLS definitely has the best beam definition and accuracy in the market.
The units start at $200 and go over $1000. For the homeowner the reasonably priced PLS2E is a good unit and will make everything from hanging cabinets and laying out rough-in plumbing to hanging artwork and installing tile a snap. While $200 sounds like a lot, it's a good investment if you have a lot of projects that need level and plumb lines.


----------

